# Hit Pot hole and bent rim. Can it be fixed?



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

I live in Chicago and was driving on Lake St. in Addison last night. They are doing construction on the road and it was dark, foggy and was snowing like mist frozen rain. Very odd night since it was pretty cold too. Anyways, I couldn't see the road and hit this huge pot hole. It barely bent the rim and I went into a resturant to get something to eat, when I came out the tire was completely flat! I just bought these tires too and it probably has about 2,000 miles on it. Good news....the tire appears to be fine. Bad news is the rim is bent a little which caused the leak I'm assuming. My friend said this happened to him and I could pound it out with a rubber mallet, which I do have. Can I just take it some place to get fixed? Here are some pics. 

http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent%2...2-06 001.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent%2...2-06 002.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent%2...2-06 003.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent%2...2-06 004.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent%2...2-06 005.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent%2...2-06 006.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Mattster2k5 (Jan 22, 2006)

"Page Cannot be displayed"

Fix your links.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

nevertheless, i'd rather replace that rim than get it fixed. also check your control arms and steering rack for visible damages.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry guys....here are the proper links

http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent Rim 1-22-06 001.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent Rim 1-22-06 002.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent Rim 1-22-06 003.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent Rim 1-22-06 004.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent Rim 1-22-06 005.jpg
http://67.92.159.196/download/Bent Rim 1-22-06 006.jpg


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

the dent doesnt seem to be too severe.

what's the OUTside edge of the rim look like?
or did the damage only occur to the inside edge?

take your tire/rim complete to some place, and have them check for air leak.


----------



## Mattster2k5 (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks to me like you could almost pound that back in with a hammer. I wouldnt recommend it though. Take the wheel to a shop and have them fix it for you.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

jammo said:


> the dent doesnt seem to be too severe.
> 
> what's the OUTside edge of the rim look like?
> or did the damage only occur to the inside edge?
> ...


The outside of the rim is 100% fine. The damage is only what is shown in the pics. I have the day off tomorrow, so I'm just going to call the local goodyear and see what they say.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

howufiga said:


> ... call the local goodyear and see what they say.


make sure to call around a bit.
get a few estimates.
shouldnt cost more than $10-20


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Just put some soapy water on the tire where the dent is and see if its leaking there. If theres no bubbles then obviously the leak is elswhere. If you have the equipment to get bead off the rim where that dent is you can use channel lox/ adjustable wrench to bend it back. Well, thats with steel rims, I dunno if that'll work for you, looks like you have alloys.

Either way, you can take it somewhere like Sears or Les Schwab and they'll most likely fix it for free. Unless you want it rebalanced...


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

At least that pothole did not break a rear wheelbearing, 218 dollars at a garage.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

I actually bent my rim like this one day when it was snowing  . I took it to my mechanic who we know fairly well and they said that it would be best just to buy a rim from a salvage yard for $25(mine came with the wheel). The reason is that the rim is structurally compromised and next time something happens to the rim, it could completely cave in if bad enough.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

I just went ahead and bought a used rim from a junkyard. I got it for $60 shipped. The tire is still under warranty so as soon as I get the rim I'll have a new tired installed. Thank god I spent the $7 on the insurance from the tire place.


----------

